# Photos of Crop King leca



## Candace (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought some of you may be interested to see the Crop King leca. It looks exactly like another named brand one.

Here it is unwashed.






A shot of it washed.





I will be using this leca from now on and it's available at www.cropking.com


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

Put next to the "Rack" for plant torture.


----------



## cdub (Sep 13, 2007)

Tell your cat to use the litterbox next time.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2007)

Yuck. You people have sick mindsoke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

Heeheehee! :evil:


----------



## e-spice (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought some too and it looks exactly like the old PrimeAgra to me. I think I like the old stuff much better.

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Sep 22, 2007)

Me too, e-spice.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 22, 2007)

Crop King sells smaller bags of leca stone for a reasonable price in their hobby section:
http://carefreegarden.com/htmlos/031615.2.3845028241502496792


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 22, 2007)

Deer turds


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 27, 2007)

Candace, thats what the stuff from Kellys Korner looks like...but you are in CA right...the shipping is probably more.


----------

